# man traped by tree kills self



## darkstar (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10616794/


----------



## darkstar (Dec 27, 2005)

*once*

Once i had my pick up tied to a tree ready to pull down when a tornado came ...... ???? forsakes .... we rode it out .... after . the tornado in carralton GA. the tree tied to our pu was the only tree standing , in the park .... our freaking client was in the [????ter ] yes the bathroom .... when a tree came smashing through his tralier ... he thought is was our take down tree ,,,,but noticed the tree tied to my truck was still standing .... that day was the only day i ever saw sister tornados ...... scary ........ do you believe it 
?????????????????? Dark


----------



## tam (Dec 28, 2005)

wow! i understand quite a lot of that post!


----------



## Chronic1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you say overreaction. Sheez.


----------



## Diesel JD (Dec 28, 2005)

Man that's some more touch s---. I'd like to think you could summon help with teh cell phone, but not alwasy true in a rural area. I know I'd stop and help if I saw something like this.


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds like the guy just wanted to check out.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 29, 2005)

There should be a law against placing an add on credit scores in the middle of an tragic news article.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 26, 2006)

Eagle1 said:


> Sounds like the guy just wanted to check out.


 A tragic thing but I think I can understand. His injuries may not have been 'life threatening' but severe pain can drive some people to severe conclusions, I know this by experience having wanted on a couple of bad days to give up and die while being pieced together for two months in a hospital. Not everyone handles pain the same, for some a papercut is dibilitating, others walk out of the woods on broken parts. Once the shock wears off and agony sets in...anyone who has experienced this will know what I mean. Given that there was nobody nearby and he had no way of contacting help it sounds like he saw no other way of relief. Very, very sad thing.


----------

